# Gemma got her second vaccinations, and I'm mad!



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

So Gemma received her second vaccinations and I am SO disappointed in the place we chose to take her. It was AWFUL. My boyfriend's sister recommended the clinic to us because it was less expensive than the very big clinic/hospital right near us and she said that the vet was good.

First of all, I can tell why it was less expensive (and it turned out to be the same price as the nice animal clinic we have right next to our apartments after the bus fees to travel there). It was an awful "clinic" with just one little room and a tiny waiting room that was part of the vet's house. The vet was really old with hearing problems, and he barely said or did anything. We waited over 40 minutes past our scheduled time and then he and his assistant took us in with ANOTHER DOG already in the room and sedated on the table. WTF? His assistant took Gemma out of my hands and put her on the table with the giant sedated German Shepard and gave her the jab real quick and that was it. She had even just touched the GSD's foot and wasn't wearing gloves and then she took Gemma without washing her hands and vaccinated her, also without gloves. They didn't trim her nails, they didn't weigh her (I was scanning the place for a scale because I really wanted to get her weight, but didn't even see one), there was no rabies vaccine, no paperwork, nothing. All they did was give her the jab and then stamp and sign her little vaccination booklet that the breeder gave us. I am REALLY upset that we went there and I feel so bad about it. I can't believe my boyfriend's sister, who BREEDS her Great Danes, takes her puppies there for their vaccinations. That was the worst, most unprofessional clinic (if it can even be called that) that I have ever seen.

I just hope Gemma is okay and is properly vaccinated now. Apparently in Sweden they just get two puppy jabs, because the vet said she's not due until next year now? Not really sure about that. And I'm not sure what the rabies procedure is either. There was another man in the waiting room who was really dirty with a really shaggy looking 6-month-old Cocker Spaniel who said his dog hadn't been vaccinated for rabies and would only do so if they were going to travel abroad. I'm pretty sure the rabies vaccine is still mandatory in Sweden, because I looked it up before. I'm having my boyfriend call the other clinic sometime later this week to ask about that and to see if we can just drop by and weigh Gemma, and possibly get her nails done.

Ugh, I just feel like a horrible person for taking her there.  I just hope she's fine and properly vaccinated.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I just cannot imagine Gemma being on the same table as a sedated GSD.....that is awful....:foxes15: what if he had moved and his foot knocked her off the table..it sounds like a terrible place...poor little munchkin....I'm sure she will be ok , I have never seen a vet/tech wear gloves to give an immunization....hugs to her:daisy:


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I know! What if he woke up or twitched and knocked her off? She was literally right on the edge. When the assistant put her there, my jaw almost dropped because I was expecting to be led to another room or table or something. I did not think she was going to vaccinate her on the same table. Gemma was a little champ though. She just sniffed the GSD and took her jab like it was nothing. I think I was more upset than she was.

I used to work in a vet clinic and most the time they wouldn't wear gloves for vaccinations, but considering the woman was fondling and examining the GSD's toes right before she gave Gemma her vaccine, I thought it was a little unsanitary.

I hope she's fine. I just looked it up and apparently the vaccine she was given is recommended at 8 weeks, 12 weeks, 1 year, and then every 3 years. I guess it's different here than in the US.


----------



## Mary J (Mar 26, 2012)

I would definitely find a different vet. Do you know why the dog on the table was sedated? Scary! I have a digital kitchen scale that I weigh Benny on. Weighed him today, he is 4 lbs 4 3/4 oz now..


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

How awful for you,i would have walked out.Our vet scrubs down the table after each animal has been on the table as part as routine


----------



## Lazuliblue (May 4, 2012)

I agree, definitely find a different vet. I know it's really hard when you feel pressured in a situation, but it's best to upset a few people and leave than have the worry that things weren't done properly. I'm the same though, you tend to not realise these things properly until after the event, then you're kicking yourself for not saying anything!

Hopefully a different vet will be able to check that everything was done properly, as well as weighing her and clipping her nails.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh believe me, we will NEVER be going back there again. My boyfriend felt really bad because he obviously led me there through his sister's recommendation and he had no idea it was going to be like that. Gemma's next vet trip will be for her rabies vaccine, so we'll be finding a different place to do that. Then we'll have to find a good vet to have her spayed... Or I might just wait until I fly home with her this winter and have her done at home where I used to work, because I was looking up prices for spays/neuters at the clinic that's right next to us, and they seemed to only do dog neuters and they were $500 for a dog Gemma's size. WHAT?!?! That much for a neuter?! Spays are usually twice as much as neuters! Sweden, your prices are killing me! At least if I have her done in the US at the clinic I used to work at, I trust those vets and have had my previous Chi spayed there before without any complications. But if I do that, she's going to have her first heat before she gets spayed.


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

Trust your instinct. I did not do so one time with a vet and one of my critters died as a result.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I should have just walked out, Marie. But to be honest, I was scared of upsetting my boyfriend after we paid for the bus trip to that city and I basically harassed him to hurry up and make the appointment so we could get it done. Turned out he felt bad after though so it probably would have been okay for me to have walked out. I'm always too timid and scared when I'm caught in a situation, and then afterwards I realize what I should have done. Not speaking Swedish doesn't help either.

Gemma seems fine. The vaccine she received was her second DHPPi. I think all should be fine, but I'd never use that vet again.


----------



## Lazuliblue (May 4, 2012)

LittleGemma said:


> I should have just walked out, Marie. But to be honest, I was scared of upsetting my boyfriend after we paid for the bus trip to that city and I basically harassed him to hurry up and make the appointment so we could get it done. Turned out he felt bad after though so it probably would have been okay for me to have walked out. I'm always too timid and scared when I'm caught in a situation, and then afterwards I realize what I should have done. Not speaking Swedish doesn't help either.
> 
> Gemma seems fine. The vaccine she received was her second DHPPi. I think all should be fine, but I'd never use that vet again.


I'm exactly like that....obviously not the Swedish part, that must make it really difficult! I'm sure little Gemma will be ok


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I think she'll be okay too. I just feel guilty about bringing her to such a garbage place. Never, never, never again.


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Oh that place sounds awful I take my dogs to a low cost clinic but never experienced anything like that. As far as shots here from whom I used in Georgia Holly got hers at 8,12, and at 16 weeks she got her last puppy shots and rabies vax.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I missed the part about her handling the other dogs feet and then not washing her hands.... I pity that poor GSD...I wonder what they were going to do to him on that unsanitary table :shock:

I pay about $650 for a spay with pre-op bloods....its very expensive where I live ..


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Yeah, Jenn. Just because it's an affordable clinic doesn't mean the quality should be so greatly sacrificed. I didn't even think a clinic could be so awful. 

Nabi, I have no idea what was happening to the GSD, but I felt bad for him as well. He was in there a long time. The assistant was trimming his nails when we came in and cauterizing the ones she cut too short. Is that normal?

That is really expensive for a spay. Where I come from, spays are about $300 for a puppy Gemma's size before they are 1 year old, and I thought that was pretty expensive. $700 is going to hurt! I wonder if it would be possible for me to have Gemma spayed while I am in the US.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

OMG! that ridiculous , disgusting and wrong! report them! thats GOT to be against the law!


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

LittleGemma said:


> Yeah, Jenn. Just because it's an affordable clinic doesn't mean the quality should be so greatly sacrificed. I didn't even think a clinic could be so awful.
> 
> Nabi, I have no idea what was happening to the GSD, but I felt bad for him as well. He was in there a long time. The assistant was trimming his nails when we came in and cauterizing the ones she cut too short. Is that normal?
> 
> That is really expensive for a spay. Where I come from, spays are about $300 for a puppy Gemma's size before they are 1 year old, and I thought that was pretty expensive. $700 is going to hurt! I wonder if it would be possible for me to have Gemma spayed while I am in the US.


I paid $250 for Taz to be spayed, including pre-op bloodwork and removing two retained baby teeth.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

She will be fine and what is done is done and now you know!

Something that would really bother me is the point of the first Vet check was completely omitted. After getting each of my girls, it was contracted that I had something like 48-72 hours to get them Vet checked. They were weighed, hearts and lungs listened to, manipulated to check bone structure, checked ears and nose, felt belly for worms and more. Each received the "sign off" from the Vet that we had a healthy, sound girl. None of mine got immunizations at that visit. It was a new/well puppy checkup. We discussed food, potty, sleeping, water intake and more. 

You did not get any that from this "doctor". THAT would be an issue for me.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I agree with Karen, what's done is done.

I think Gemma will be fine too, and for next time call a few clinics 
and check them out before you bring her in for an appointment.
Although even in a nice facility you can get a so so Doctor.

My vet is super tiny, one room for examination, small back area
and tiny hallway/reception, he is the only vet there, and has
two assistants and a secretary. Very low key, yet fantastic
vet. He took over the facility from a very poor quality vet
who had horrible reviews and handled animals in such a way
that I questioned his reasons for becoming a vet in the first
place. So basically no matter what the location looks like,
you have to do your research and come to your own conclusions.


I hope you find a vet you are happy with, it's not always easy.


----------



## Darkessa (May 17, 2012)

That is really messed up... I would have said something pretty darn quickly, especially if there was a sedated BIG dog on the table. 
And Gemma should at least get one more set of Vaccinations. The breeder I am getting my Momo from does 3 or 4 sets to be DARN sure. 
Chis have tiny little bodies, they need the protection. 

I would say, go to the place next to your apartments... It should be safer... And less terrifying.

And she will be okay, but keep a good eye on her just in case. There is no such thing as being too careful in this kind of situation. 

HUGS!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Thank you girls for reassuring me that she'll be fine. I think so too, I was just worried after it all happened. I'm calmer now.

Karen, that's exactly why I was so shocked and confused. I thought they would have given her an exam or something? They surely would have at home at the clinic I worked at. Just seemed weird to me that it was just a quick jab and go. I've never experienced that sort of thing anywhere. Maybe it's a Sweden thing, I don't know. Just doesn't seem right, though. But then again I was reading up on the costs of spays in Sweden and the site I was looking at recommended getting dogs spayed after their first heat, which makes no sense. It was big animal hospital website. Sweden sure does things differently with their dogs. Just like how puppies only get vaccinated twice instead of three times like in the US.

We're going to have to find a good vet and schedule a formal exam when she is ready for her rabies shot at 16 weeks.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I thought three times was standard too but I read up on the DHPPi vaccine online that she has received and it is recommended at 8 weeks, 12 weeks, 1 year, and then every three years. Apparently they don't do another at 16 weeks in Sweden.


----------



## Darkessa (May 17, 2012)

LittleGemma said:


> I thought three times was standard too but I read up on the DHPPi vaccine online that she has received and it is recommended at 8 weeks, 12 weeks, 1 year, and then every three years. Apparently they don't do another at 16 weeks in Sweden.


Weird... 
I would think that the earlier in development the better.... 
I personally would ignore Sweden on that one. Haha


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

We have a vet in our area like that. They take your pet back with you not going back, I insisted going when I got back there the vet was a very huge lady not sure if she was even healthy enough to work properly, she looked so unhealthy. She sat behind the table did not get up and never told me who she was. I took my Pom Sissy in there was having trachea problems she drew blood and that it, I wanted to take ex-rays and found out she did not have a x-ray machine. I left with Sissy never went back.


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

I would take her to the place next to your apartment, that way if there are any emergencies you wont have far to go either. 
As for the spay, I paid $200 for Chica and that was only because she had an enlarged uterus. I paid $99 for Guillermo's neuter.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Just some friendly advice, keep an eye on her after every vaccine, for the whole day. Miya had a really bad allergic reaction to one of them about 8 hours after the shot.


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

OMG my poor Gemma I would be so mad I would just walk into the vet near you home and ask if you can weigh you dog that's what I did with Charlie when he was 8 weeks old.They where so nice about it because I was just going to use the scale in the waiting room but they said oh just give him to me and we will weigh him on the smaller scale he's to little for that big one it won't be accurate enough he was less than a lb at 8 weeks old. We don't have to do rabies in Canada unless were taking them out of the country. I just took Charlie in for his second shot last Thursday and booked an appointment for Penelope to get Spaded and the price to have her spaded is $104.00 and that includes a tattoo and a certificate. She's about the same size as a Chi she about 5 1/2 lbs if they charge $500. For neutering I wonder what the charge for spadeing ouch. When I took Charlie in for his shot the vet checked him out completely before he got the shot just to make sure he was healthy checked his ears,eyes, heart , tummy, and legs, he said Charlie was very healthy any good Vet is going to check out the pup before giving it its vaccine because it could kill an unhealthy pup they are giving the dog a little bit of the what ever there getting vaccinated for if the pup isn't healthy it could die especially on as small as a chi.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Sounds EXACTLY like my vet, right down to it being part of his unkempt house and him being old and quite "odd", fancy that, he has a twin on the other side of the world.

The only thing I would get my knickers slightly in a twist about it the GS being on the table, but I would trust my vet enough to know that he wouldn't put my pups at risk by putting up there with one that was likely to wake up or had something contageous.

I never assume Vets are going to do nails, check heart-beats, ears or patellas - if I want them to do something, I open my mouth and ask. i.e. I've just sent my vet asking for a desexing quote for 3 detailing every minute thing including what type of anaesthetic they'll use and why type of post op antibiotics will be given, Titers tests, micro-chips, teeth pulling and the overall cost.

Despite his lack of house-keeping prowess, a bit of dust, cold unwelcoming reception area, and the fact I have to walk pastdozens of "dirty" aviaries full of 1,000's of screaming parakeets to get into my vet's house, I wouldn't trade him for quids - with his age came his Professorship plus wisdom and invaluable experience, and the many years he's spent training young up and coming vets at the Uni who all swear by him. 

My friend who's a Registrar of Casualty Medicine at this city's biggest emergency hospital recommended him & takes his Schnauzers there. Oh, and he's cheap 'coz he doesn't have all the fancy smancy latest magazines, shiny floors, pretentious staff, and vast array of $hitty foods that send him o/seas annually as a prize for selling the most. I'll bet you London to a brick he'd be half, may 2/3rds the spaying costs of the fancy clinic next to you.

So, if you're a terrible person, then so am I, and even worse, so is my Doctor friend - I don't think so!!!!


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

We paid $500 to have Miya spayed :/ but I was extremely pleased with her vet and the extra care and meds.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Gemma is doing fine so far. The one thing they did do was warn us about allergic reaction symptoms, but I already knew to look out for those.

Dee, that's reassuring to hear. I think I got my panties in a bunch initially because I've never been to a clinic like that. If they hadn't put her on the table with the GSD, I don't think I would have been so pissed off. But the fact that we were in there with the GSD and his owner was weird and awkward and when they put her on the table with him, I was shocked. The uncleanliness and crappy quality of the building I could have gotten over after, but the actual visit just felt rushed and unprofessional. I guess after working in a small clinic with very strict rules and guidelines to making sure everything is neat, clean, and very professional, that was kind of a shocker.

I'm hoping there is a more affordable option to getting Gemma spayed, as I really want her spayed before her first heat and I will not be in the US by then. $700 is really expensive for me. I had no idea it could even be that much. I was thinking in Sweden it was going to be $300, maybe $400 due to everything being a bit pricier here, but $700 blew my mind. I could do $500 if my boyfriend would split the cost even with me, but when I told him how much spays cost here after looking up some prices at some clinics online, he looked like he was going to crap himself. Not pleasant news for either of us. This vet we went to has another "real" clinic in a different city that's bigger and he's there 6 days out of the week, but I would not trust him with Gemma being spayed after the way he handled our visit today.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

By the way, Pat, I was going to do that today on our way home, but we walked up to the doors and it was closed. They close at 5 and we got back around 6:30. We're going to go over tomorrow and ask if we can weigh her. People used to do the same thing at the clinic I worked at and used the scale in the waiting room.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Oh wow! That's is awful. I don't understand some places. We have a clinic here that is great with cats and bad with dogs. Its a clean good clinic but their dog vet sucks. Their cat vet is good so I've gone there with my dog thinking the dog vet would be good, wrong! So for the last 4 years I go no where other than the same vet. People tell me my vet is expensive but to me its worth it. The vaccination price is the same as other vets just the office visit is 10 dollars more. I'm willing to pay that 10 dollars for piece of mind alone. My vet has worked on many animals, including Lions. He also take emergency night calls. And after my sharpei got attacked, her so carefully performed her needed surgery that she barely even has a scar now. So I say stick to the best you can find. I know its hard on a budget but when I see those other kind of places that have unsanitary conditions and such, I figure my dog is safer at a better place and less likely to get sick so its worth the extra cost.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I know, Audrey. It didn't even turn out to be cheaper since we had to pay over $20 in bus fees. It was just a stupid idea and we really went because my boyfriend's sister recommended him for whatever reason. Not sure why a Swedish Kennel Club breeder of Great Danes would use such a crappy vet. Oh well, what's done is done. I won't be going back to him for her rabies vaccine or anything else. The huge clinic/hospital next to us looks really nice, but it is expensive. Maybe there's a less expensive, smaller clinic around that we can look into. Little inexpensive clinics don't have to be crappy quality.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I also meant to ask if it is regulation that she gets rabies shot so young? I got ours at 8-9 months.

We all have things that we are good with and things we are not. I am a neat freak and need a clean place. My Vet's office is not fancy by any means but it is clean. There is another Vet right down the street from me but it is an office in a connected shopping center (for some others not form the US, we call them "strip centers") between a hair salon and a restaurant. That seems odd to me. For whatever reason I cannot picture my girls being operated on there. I admit my oddities. Hope's holistic Vet has the cleanest, nicest office I have seen. The floors are my favorite. They are a thick, dense rubber like in weight rooms in gyms. I love it there. I also love her 30+ years of traditional and non-traditional medicine. She is one smart cookie!

My Vet is a sweet guy who really knows big dogs. I have printed out and taken him more material than I can remember. He actually asks me what the "chihuahua forum" people have said. He is a good doctor but I feel as if I research and go in with as much a guess as he on some of our issues. CERTAINLY with nutrition. He readily will share that I have a better grasp on nutrition for them than he does. Sadly, I am a Marketing and Advertising manager!!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

She should be getting her rabies at 16 weeks I believe? Well that's the youngest anyways. But I meant to say that the vet made no mention of coming back for a rabies or anything. He just said she was good until next year. Usually vets just give more information and talk to you more. They usually don't just give a jab and push you out the door.

The placement of that vet sounds weird to me as well and I probably wouldn't be comfortable with it. I'm the same way and I like things clean and sanitary. I wouldn't want to be treated in a dirty, rundown old medical clinic, so I wouldn't want to put my pet through it either.

It's unfortunate how little knowledge vets have in nutrition, but it's great that your vet listens to you and is willing to admit that you are better informed about nutrition than he is. Some vets are stubborn and will only tell you what they think is right, and try to convince you that Science Diet Puppy kibble is the best thing in the world to feed your new baby.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Here the law is you get the rabies at 16 weeks. They even did a think a while back going door to door asking to see rabies certifications for any dog over 16 weeks, if it didn't have it, you had 72 hours to get it. If they returned and you had not gotten it in those 72 hours, you got a fine. My girls all have it. I wisah I didn't have to vaccinate that much but with that law, its difficult to avoid. And parvo is big here as is distemper. Dog after dog gets it. The rabies is a concern because we have a lot of bats here. My dogs are inside and not likely to be bat attacked tho.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Unless you have to, I would not get Rabies that young.

We did the puppy shots that you have done but by the US requirements the others have said. 8, 12 and then at 16 weeks.

I think you are fine. I quite like Sweden's more reasonable requirements. Contrary to what one might think, many small dogs are over vaccinated. They do not need more immunization than other dogs. Especially when the dose for a one year old Bull Mastiff is the same as a one year old Chi!!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Toby had his at 16 weeks too here in Florida. Karen, I'm with you it's all about cleanliness!! My vet is nothing fancy but he is clean, sanitary, and knowledgable. I had a vet in a strip mall. My family saw him for 19 years before he sold his practice to VCA. He was amazing!! I really think it is about quality more than anything. 

That's why I always do the three year licenses for rabies. I hate that the requirements are so strict here on annual vaccination.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

It's seeming like it's not mandatory to have the rabies shot at 16 weeks. I don't even know if it's mandatory to get at all, but I'm still going to to be safe. Like Audrey said, it was the law where I'm from in the US. Things are very different in Sweden.

As far as another puppy vaccine at 16 weeks, it doesn't seem like vets even do that here. The vaccination booklet that breeders give you here with their stamped vaccine dates only has lines for two puppy vaccines. I don't know if they would do a third one if I requested it, but if all Swedish vets universally agree that they only need them twice, then I'm not going to give it a third time. There is a huge healthy dog population here, so obviously they must be doing it right.


----------



## glittergirl (Aug 11, 2011)

Yikes, so sorry you went through this, I would not be happy either! Hope your little one will be ok, hugs.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

momofmany said:


> We don't have to do rabies in Canada unless were taking them out of the country.
> 
> this statement isn't totally accurate...there are many regions in Canada where rabies is required by law unless the owner has a waiver from the vet . Even then the owner is opening up themselves to litigation if there is a bite issue
> 
> ...


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Email different vets asking for spaying quotes, that's what I did. I got a quote for $1,476 for 2 (a bitch and a boy) and since then I've got prices as low as $400.

Why have I been getting quotes rather than going to my normal guy - because there's no loyalty in something as straight forward as that - whoever is willing to do the titers tests, pull the teeth & use the anaesthetic I want, then I'll go with them - if one of those factors isn't there, then I won't be able to bring myself to use them.

Re you baby's immunisations ..... read up on titers tests before you go giving her too many jabs - it may even be that the first ones are more than adequate to immunise her for many, many years, provided she's out of her mother's anti-body protection period which she would be well & truly by now.

I was reading something the other day about how some USA Vets are now immunising cats in the tail or on a leg so that if/when the site turns cancerous, it's easy to amputate and save the animal's life - wth are these clowns knowingly putting into our animals and not telling us about. They're admitting there's major problems so they're doing that - what in god's name is the manufacturer doing, they should be shut down, sued for everything they got and the Directors have a finger amputated, the one they ..... no I won't go there.


----------

